

Ask HN: Hackathon in Ottawa? - jameshk

I&#x27;m thinking about (attempting) to arrange a Hackathon in Ottawa, Canada. Sort of like Hack the North, but smaller. Any Hackers interested?
======
icpmacdo
I'm down! There is startup weekend here in a few weeks so be sure it does not
conflict with that.

~~~
jameshk
Awesome. It's not going to be for a few months at least, just checking how bug
the start up scene here (Ottawa) is.

------
jameshk
You can email me, also.

